# Worm in my dart frog viv



## Dross13 (8 mo ago)

I've had a viv going for ~6 months, 3 thumbnails in it. Saw this guy this morning. looks like a thin earthworm. should i be concerned?


----------



## Fenway (29 d ago)

Where did you get your substrate from that a worm could've gotten in? The worm shouldn't be a problem. I've got red worms (the kind used for fishing) in some of my vivariums. They stay at a low population it seems. Occasionally I see one at the surface in the morning or if I move the leaf litter. They just help break down organic matter in the substrate and likely aerate it a little as well. It's a similar function as adding springtails or isopods to use as a clean up crew. That worm looks more like a redworm than a nightcrawler.


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fenway said:


> They just help break down organic matter in the substrate and likely aerate it a little as well.


Yes, the only issue they're likely to cause is an increase in the rate at which leaf litter has to be replaced.


----------



## Dross13 (8 mo ago)

substrate is ABG from josh's frogs bnut i did locally source some of the hardscapes.

Thanks for setting my mind at ease


----------



## Fenway (29 d ago)

I would guess that they came from the locally sourced hardscape material then. But no worries. As Anon123 mentioned, the worms might breakdown your leaf litter more quickly, causing you to need to replace it more frequently; however, the populations in my vivariums seem to stay so low I really don't know if they would have any observable effect.


----------

